# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  The Open Hand Project: A Low Cost Robotic Hand

## Airicist

Website - openhandproject.org

youtube.com/openhandproject

facebook.com/theopenhandproject

twitter.com/openhandproject

"The Open Hand Project: A Low Cost Robotic Hand" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

3D Printed Prosthetic Hand 

Published on Sep 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Liam's Visit 

 Published on Aug 19, 2013




> Liam Corbett lost his hand to meningitis in 2011. Here are some of his thoughts on the Open Hand Project, the Dextrus hand and how it will benefit him.

----------

